# Looking for a L5R rpg in L.A. County



## Sanackranib (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm looking to join up with or form a group to start up a L5R game in Los Angles County CA.
on a Bi-weekly Sundays basis

since someone emailed me to ask what L5R is I will go ahead and say here that its The Legend of the Five Rings RPG 3rd edition (or even 1st edition) that I am looking to get into


----------

